# الأنبا "مكاريوس" اذا لم يُحسم الأمر داخل مصر ...



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]فى برنامج ( كلام تانى ) مع الأعلامية " رشا نبيل " مُداخلة هاتفية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مع الأنبا " ماكاريوس " قال :*​*[FONT=&quot] بدءاً من الدقيقة 5:30 من الفيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot] 
أنه في حال عدم حسم أمر "سيدة المنيا" داخل مصر وداخل المنيا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على وجه السرعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن الكنيسة*​*[FONT=&quot] ستترك الساحة مفتوحة لكل شخص خارج مصر *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يدلي بدلوه في الموضوع ويدلي برأيه ويشجب ويدين. *​​ *[FONT=&quot] 
"محدش هيقدر يلومهم ويقولهم بتدخلوا في الشأن المصري [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والشان القبطى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وأضاف الأسقف العام للمنيا [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]فيه وكالات أنباء بتتكلم وفيه جرايد بتكتب وفيه حقوقيين بيجتمعوا وفيه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن جلسات استماع في الكونجرس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه مجلس العموم (اللوردات) ببريطانيا بيتحرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن الاتحاد الأوروبي يصدر بيان...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ليه انا أنتظر لحد ما كل دول يضطروا يدافعوا عن السيدة وعن الأقباط 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( شاهد رد الفعل على وجه المذيعة عندما سمعت هذا الكلام )

[YOUTUBE]xI9Qk3SIipE[/YOUTUBE]xI9Qk3SIipE [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (31 مايو 2016)

مش لاقيه فى كلامه عيب او حرام  اذا مكنتش الدولة بكل اجهزتها قادرة تحسم المهزلة وتقدم الجناة للمحاكمة العادلة فميزعلوش بقا 
ربما يكون كلام الانبا جديد علينا متعودناش رجال الدين المسيحيين فى المواقف اللى زى دى يكون كلامهم حاسم وجازم بالشكل ده دايما كنا بنشوف الامور عايمة واللقطة الاخيرة بتكون قبلات الشيخ والقسيس واعتقد ده بيريح اجهزة الدولة والعامة اوى واتعودوا على كده ومنتظرين ده يحصل المرة دى والمرات القادمة


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (31 مايو 2016)

> الأنبا "مكاريوس" اذا لم يُحسم الأمر داخل مصر فسوف .....
> فى برنامج ( كلام تانى ) مع الأعلامية " رشا نبيل " مُداخلة هاتفية
> مع الأنبا " ماكاريوس " قال : بدءاً من الدقيقة 5:30 من الفيديو
> 
> ...


مش شايف تهديد فى الكلام ده
كلام متزن
زهقنا من الجلسات العرفية اللى معروف حكمها ونهايتها


----------



## Maran+atha (31 مايو 2016)

كلام الأنبا مكاريوس صحيح 100%
فمن المستحيل أن نسكت أقباط المهجر لأكثر من هذا الوقت
لأننا نتكلم بالعقل والمنطق بقولنا :بالقانون يمكن أن يرفع عنا الظلم ويحفظ حقوقنا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 مايو 2016)

*طيب خلينا على الخط دلوقتى القصة حصل مثلا ومتحلتش قانونى واتحلت بمبدا القوى يخضع الضعيف المنتهكه حرماته لجلسه عرفيه يخرج منها راضيا شاء أم أبى وطلعت بعدها منظمه من المنظمات الحقوقيه تقول بان هذه هى مصر دوله لايعمل فيها القانون انما هى دولة مسطبه واستقواء القوى على الضعيف هل حينها المطلوب من الكنيسه ان تقول ان ابنائها مرضيين بالذل والهوان الذى نالوه هل مطلوب من المؤسسه الدينيه ان تكذب لتقدم صوره مغايره للواقع ام ان السيناريو يمكن اعادة كتابته قبل وقوع كل هذه الاحداث بطريقه مغايره يخرج منها الجميع مرضيا وراضيا الا وهو حل اعمال القانون الا اذا كان لديكم نص دينى مامعناه لايسجن المسلم فى نصرانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هذا مايقصده الأنبا مكاريوس فهل لديكم اى اعتراض على اعمال القانون وهل مطلبه بعيد الى هذا الحد حتى نقوم بمثل هذه المسرحيات الاعلاميه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2016)

soul & life قال:


> مش لاقيه فى كلامه عيب او حرام  اذا مكنتش الدولة بكل اجهزتها قادرة تحسم المهزلة وتقدم الجناة للمحاكمة العادلة *فميزعلوش بقا *





ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> مش شايف تهديد فى الكلام ده
> *كلام متزن*





Maran+atha قال:


> كلام الأنبا مكاريوس *صحيح 100%*
> *فمن المستحيل أن نسكت أقباط المهجر* *لأكثر من هذا الوقت*


 *[FONT=&quot]لا هو عيب ولا هو حرام ..كلام متزن ..كلام سليم 100% *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسناً لإن كان كذلك ...
فلماذا أنكر القس بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسة ووصفه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بأنه كلام عارٍ من الصحة تماماً ؟!*​
​




​

*[FONT=&quot]ألم يذكر نيافة الأنبا (الكونجرس) و(الأتحاد الأوروربى) و(مجلس العموم البريطانى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ملمحاً بأمكانية تدخلهم فى الشأن المصرى ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن لم يكن هذا تلميحاً ..وغير مقصود ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لماذا يذكرهم من الأساس ؟![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]أو بمعنى آخر ... ماهى علاقة هذه الدول بما يحدث على أرض مصر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بين فئات الشعب الواحد ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من باب أولى لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس  ألا يرد هذا الفكر من الأساس على مخيلته 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ثم يردده و بمنتهى البساطة على لسانه..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2016)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> هذا مايقصده الأنبا مكاريوس فهل لديكم اى اعتراض على اعمال القانون وهل مطلبه بعيد الى هذا الحد حتى نقوم بمثل هذه المسرحيات الاعلاميه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أستاذ " سمعان " فى الحقيقة أنا غير مستوعب لما تقولون ومندهش منه جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن هناك 14 متهماً ( محبوسين أحتياطى ) على ذمة التحقيقات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش دة قانون ؟!!!! 
...تم التجديد 15 يوماً لثلاثة منهم ( بترتيب تاريخ الحبس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]محبوسين يعنى فى السجن ... 
مش مقعدهم فى النادى بيلعبوا بلاى ستيشن !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
التهمة الموجه اليهم هى ( التحريض على العنف – و – الحرق العمد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى جناااااية ... عقوبتها من سجن مُشدد الى تأبيدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا تصاااااااااااااااالح فيها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...يعنى الجلسات العُرفية ما تعملش حاجة فى الجنائى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لية مُصرين عن أستمرار الحديث على هذه الجلسات اللى لا تودى ولا تجيب ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسأل فيها لو مش مصدقنى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 يونيو 2016)

هو بس تبقى نقطة مهمة للغاية، أن اي رجل دين مش محنك لا قانونياً ولا سياسياً لأنهم مش مجال دراسته ولا خبرته، من النادر تواجد شخصية جامعة مثل هذه، لأن كل التصريحات اللي بتتقال دائماً بتبقى فيها عيوب من ناحية عدم مراعاة النواحي الفنية في الحديث نفسه، لأن كل واحد وله تخصصه من واقع دراستة ومعرفته مع خبرته، لأن ممكن اي حد يتكلم تخرج منه كلمات بريئة فيها تلميحات يقرأها الناس بصورة أخُرى غير ما هو يقصدها، وبالطبع أحنا طبعاً مش هانتعامل مع الناس بالنية ولا حد هايفهم نية المتكلم نهائياً، الناس بتسمع وتستقبل الكلام كل واحد وحسب ثقافته وفهمه وقراءته للأمور حسب تخصصه، فالكلام اللي بيطلع منا في القانون أو السياسىة عن دون تخصص دائماً ولازم يكون فيه عيوب كتير جداً ممكن الناس تقرأها على غير نيتنا، وطبعاً في الإعلام كله من أول الجرنال للميديا كلها مستحيل فيه الناس تفهم أو تستوعب نية المتكلم، وبخاصة في عدم معرفة الشخص بالمشركة والعشرة معاه، فاللي بيدافع يا إما لأنه رأى رجل دين محبوب عنده فلازم يدافع عنه، أو عن تحزب أو عن ميل لشخصية معينة لأنه ارتاح للكلام من جهة الشكل ولكي يطفئ رغبته في تحقيق ما يريد، أو بيدافع عن فكرة معينة هو شافها اتقالت وكان عايز يوصلها ومش عارف، وايضاً العكس صحيح من جهة الرد وعدم الدفاع...

لكن من الناحية القانونية والسياسية الموضوع سيُقرأ في سياق آخر لأنه كله عوار من هذه الجهة، لذلك المفروض - حسب رؤيتي الشخصية فقط اللي ممكن تكون غلط - أن جميع رجال الدين يختصوا بالدين ويتنحوا تماماً عن أي تصريحات قانونية أو سياسية أو اجتماعية تماماً، ويعينوا محامي متخصص ليتكلم في أي مشكلة قانونية ويكون عنده الحبكة السياسية السليمة ليرد رد سليم دون أن يحدث لغط أو اصطياد الكلمات، وكان على نيافة المطران في هذا التوقيت على الأخص أن لا يتكلم عن موضوع الخارج نهائياً  لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لأن ليس عنده حنكة سياسية لكي يعرف أن هذه الكلمات ستُمسك عليه بأي صورة او شكل، ولو حتى كان اتكلم كان قال أن الصحافة بتكتب أو بتنشر الأخبار في كل مكان ولو ان دية برضو هاتتفهم غلط، ولكي نكون منصفين فأن الأنبا مكاريوس معذور لأنه كان لازم يرد على أنه ليه رفض يقابل بيت العيلة ويجلس جلسة الصلح اللي رتبوها ونظموها بسرعة شديدة دون ترتيب وفهم الأحداث في واقعها، لأن كان ينبغي أن ينتظروا الأول ويستأذنوه ويقعدوا معاه ويفهموا الموضوع وينسقوا بينهم ويسألوا محامي عن المشكلة تتحل ازاي قانونياً وهل دخولهم هايأثر على الشهود ومجرى التحقيقات وازاي يكون تنسيق دخولهم وفي أي حدود، ولو اني شايف إلى الآن أن بيت العيلة لم يحقق الهدف منه بمعنى عدم تكرار المشاكل وفي نفس المحافظة وفي نفس القرى اللي فيها.
​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2016)

أنا حابة كمان "ادلي بدلوي" في الموضوع... يحق لي فأنا برج الدلو .  من يقرأ كلامي يظن اني اؤمن بالأبراج.

قبل ما أبدأ الكلام في الموضوع أحب أن أذكُر اني حذفت المشاركة التي أساءت استخدام قول للسيد المسيح - رب الكون ومخلصه، لأنه كان في غير موضعه و خارج كليا عن مفهومه.  بالتالي تم  حذف جميع الردود أيضاً.

الرجاء ألا تنسوا أنكم في موقع مسيحي لا يُوجبكم أن تؤمنوا بما يؤمن. ولكن احترام إيمانه واجب عليكم، طالما انتم فيه.


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يونيو 2016)

كلام سيدنا الانبا مكاريوس صحيح 100%
لأننا ليس لدينا سلطة مدنية على من هم بخارج  مصر 
وطبيعي جدا انهم سيتخذوا موقف ضدد أحداث الكرمة

أيضا المتحدث باسم الكنيسة ابونا القس بولس حليم صحيح 100%
اى ان الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وطنية وترفض اى تدخل أجنبي

ولكن رفضنا للتدخل الأجنبي لن يمنع تغيير الرائي العام الأجنبي اتجاه مصر


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2016)

أرى في النص تغييراً في كلام نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس، وأتساءل إذا كان قد حصل قصداً أم سهواً. أرجو مشاهدة الفيديو مرة أخرى. ستسمعون أن نيافته:

1) لم يقل: "*أنه في حال عدم حسم أمر سيدة المنيا ... *" بل قال: "ما لم يُحسم الأمر"

2) لم يقل: "*فإن الكنيسة ستترك الساحة مفتوحة*" بل قال: "فإننا سنترك الساحة ..."

قبل أن أتي إلى النقطة الثالثة، دعنا نرى الفرق بين كلام نيافة الأنبا وبين الكلام في النص. في كلام النص المحرف نرى تهديداً:



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنه في حال عدم حسم أمر "سيدة المنيا" داخل مصر وداخل المنيا *​
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]على وجه السرعة *​
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


​في حين أن كلامه ليس فيه أي تهديد، بل واضح لمن يريد أن يفهمه. هو فعلا يريد أن يقطع الطريق على التدخل الخارجي كما قال القس حليم نيافة،​[/FONT][/FONT]المتحدث الرسمى للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، وقد فهمت كلام نيافة الأنبا بهذا المعنى من غير ما اقرأ بيان القس بولس. هذا كان مفهومي الشخصي و رأيي بناءً على خبرتي الشخصية.

"إننا" التي وردت في كلام نيافة الأنبا مكاريوس:

"ما لم يُحسم الأمر ... فإننا سنترك الساحة..." 

تعود إلى المصريين. و كأنه يقول "نحن المصريين سنترك الساحة..." فهو يتكلم بصيغة الحالة العامة وليس باسم الكنيسة.​
الدليل على ذلك أن الإعلامية رشا نبيل فهمت كلامه، إذ قالت له:

"قد يفهم *البعض* من كلام حضرتك ده مسألة تدخل الخارج" إعلامية ذكية لم تعمم بل قالت [/FONT]"البعض"لأنها هي نفسها فهمت معنى كلامه، وتتوقع أن غيرها أيضا سيفهمه، ولكن ليس الكل. وهنا تأتي النقطة الثالثة، وهي:

3) كلام نيافة الأنبا عن وكلات الأنباء لم يكن إضافة لكلامه السابق [كأنه تهديد] بل كان ردا توضيحيا لمداخلة رشا: "قد يفهم *البعض*" وهو نفى أنه يقصد التدخل الخارجي بقوله: "لا أبداً"

أعجبتني الإعلامية رشا نبيل ولم أرَ أي ردة فعل غير محببة على وجهها، بل العكس صحيح، كانت تبتسم في كل مرة قال فيها نيافة الأنبا "كلام تاني" وأيضا أيدته [في الدقيقة 6:26] في كلامه بقولها "طبعاً" وهو يتكلم عن وكالات الأنباء والجرائد

شاهدوا المقابلة مرة أخرى وإذا كلامي عن تغيير الكلام غلط قولوا لي.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 يونيو 2016)

*لأ كلامك صح يا امي بس المشكلة أن فيه كتيــــــــــــــر مش هايفهموا كده خالص
ولأنه مش فاكر هنا والا فين جاب سيرة الكونجرس وخلافه ده هو اللي عمل المشكلة*​


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2016)

لا اقدر أن ابدي رأيي في كلامه عن الكونجرس لأني لم اسمعه.
أعجبني كلامك في مشاركتك السابقة، أن يتكلم رجل قانون الكنيسة في القضايا القانونية.

برضو الشعب اللي مش هيفهم، مش هيفهم ):


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2016)

انت عارف ابني أيمن أني مش مصرية ومش مطلعة على كل أمور كثيرة. تعليقي كان على كلام سمعته بغض النظر مين قاله. الصح صح والغلط غلط. مفيش عندي محاباة وجوه.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> لا اقدر أن ابدي رأيي في *كلامه عن الكونجرس* *لأني لم اسمعه.*


 *[FONT=&quot]الشئ العجيب ...الذى أندهشت منه جداً ولم أفهمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ان حضرتك عرفتى تفرقى بين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]في حال عدم حسم أمر سيدة المنيا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]"ما لم يُحسم الأمر"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعرفتى تفرقى بين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]"فإن الكنيسة ستترك الساحة مفتوحة"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإننا سنترك الساحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]و مع أن [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك وصلتى للدقيقة 6:26 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى على مسافة ثانية واحدة فقط من حدوتة ( الكونجرس ) 
[FONT=&quot]فقلتى أننى لم أسمعه !!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ :download::download::download:​


أَمَة قال:


> فيها نيافة الأنبا "كلام تاني" وأيضا أيدته* [في الدقيقة 6:26]* في كلامه .


 *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيقول فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه ( ممكن ) جلسات الأستماع فى الكونجرس وما يليها فى الدقيقة 6:27[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل من تفسير ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالأضافة الى أن حضرتك قلتى أن النص ( كلام مُحرف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وساتناوله بالتفصيل لأنه أتهام عجيب حبتين ومدهش تلات حبات[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2016)

*انا لا اتحدث باسم الاسقف الانبا مكاريوس
ولا افسر او اشرح ما قاله نيافتة
ولكن
اعتقد اذا لم يتم حل المشكله ( سيدة المنيا ) قانونيا 
لا تلوموا احد
لان كل هؤلاء الذى يطلق عليهم الحقوقيون الدوليون 
 سيتدخلون فى امورنا الداخليه
وهو امر مرفوض جمله وتفصيلا 
وعلى هذا الاساس
يتمادى الارهاب والترهيب *
*لان الجلسات العرفيه الهايفه 
تضر المتضرر لعجزه لعدم وجود قانون يحميه 
لانه
 لو كان موجود لتم تطبيقة 
وتنصر الارهابى لخوفهم من ارهابه*
*فى الاخير
لك الله يا مصر *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يونيو 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> 1) لم يقل: "*أنه في حال عدم حسم أمر سيدة المنيا ... *" بل قال: "ما لم يُحسم الأمر"
> 
> 2) لم يقل: "*فإن الكنيسة ستترك الساحة مفتوحة*" بل قال: "فإننا سنترك الساحة ..."
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]تم[FONT=&quot] وضع كلمات*​*  توضيحية لكلام الأنبا "مكاريوس" لأننى أشرت الى دقائق مُحددة فى منتصف الفيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا التوضيح لا يخل أبدا[FONT=&quot]ً*​* أبداً بأى معنى للكلام 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع أضافة ملاحظة أننى لم أقل أنه قال ( بالحرف الواحد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيصبح كلام النص المُرداف مع الفيديو غير مُحرف...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]للأسباب التالية :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) الأنبا مكاريوس هو المفوض الرسمى من قِبل قداسة البابا تواضروس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتولى ملف " أبو قرقاص "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) عندما يقول ( مالم يُحسم الأمر ) فهو يتحدث عن القضية التى تم أستضافته فيها 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهى ( قضية سيدة المنيا ) وليست قضية أخرى
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) عندما يقول ( سنترك ) فهو يتحدث بأسم الكنيسة و ( رسمياً ) بموجب تفويض من أعلى سُلطة دينية 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ألا إذا كان نيافته يتحدث بصيغة التعظيم والتفخيم لنفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] أو أردتم أقصائه عن تفويضه الرسمى ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولماذا ورد فى ذهنه من الأساس التدخل الخارجى ؟!!
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن كان سيادته يتحدث بأسم المصريين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو الداعى لتدخل ( الكونجرس ) وغيره وغيره  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى قضية جنائية يقع مثلها ملااااايين القضايا فى العالم أجمع ؟؟!![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وإذا كان يتحدث عن ( المصريين ) فليقل لنا ويشرح [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]ما هو وجه الضرورة لتدخل الأتحاد الأوروبى ومجلس اللوردات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أتنين جيران شرشحوا لبعض فى صعيد مصر ... ؟!!!!![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا كان جل هم هذه الدول محاضر شرطة " أبو قرقاس " !!![/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]وإذا كان نيافته يتحدث عن المصريين ككل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا قال لية أنا أنتظر كل دول لغاية ما يدافعوا عن (السيدة) وعن (الأقباط) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدقيقة 6:40 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى سيدة قصدها هنا ؟؟..وماهو وجه التحريف فى النص ؟!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (2 يونيو 2016)

> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو وجه الضرورة لتدخل الأتحاد الأوروبى ومجلس اللوردات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى أتنين جيران شرشحوا لبعض فى صعيد مصر ... ؟!!!!!*​​ ​





> [/FONT]


يعنى 200 واحد بعد صلاة الضهر حرقوا يوت ومحلات  وخسائر ب350 الف جنية
بجانب الحدث الاكبر هو الاعتداء على السيدة المسنة المسيحية وتقولى اتنين جيران مسكوا فى بعض:t32:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2016)

grges monir قال:


> يعنى 200 واحد بعد صلاة الضهر حرقوا يوت ومحلات  وخسائر ب350 الف جنية
> بجانب الحدث الاكبر هو الاعتداء على السيدة المسنة المسيحية وتقولى اتنين جيران مسكوا فى بعض:t32:


 *[FONT=&quot]قالوا كان فيه خلافات بين أشرف وبين زوج السيدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى خلافات جيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد مجنى عليه تانى بيسأله المحقق 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]س : ماهو سبب تواجدك فى الزمان والمكان المذكورين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ج : أحنا من بلد واحدة ومسيحيين زى بعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وفيه واحد تانى قال أن كان فيه محاضر بينهم وبين والد أشرف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على حرق شجرة أو نخلة ....يعنى خلافات سابقة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة مكتوب فى اليوم السابع ...ومش ضامن أنه صح وألا غلط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا نقلت اللى مكتوب ويتفهم منه أنها خلافات جيرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أدت الى حرائق وأتلاف أموال وسرقة ونهب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بث كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]الفكرة بقى مش فكرة دفاع عن حد أو الميل تجاه رأى محدد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفكرة ( قراءة ) فى ملف ...اللى أنت شايفه غير اللى أنا شايفه والعكس صحيح طبعاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفهم تدخل الكنيسة لو مُنِّعَ شعبها من أقامة شعائره أو إقامة دور عبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أستطيع أن أتفهم تدخل الكنيسة فى قضية جنائية منظورة أمام النيابة العامة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصةً فى ظل الصمت المفاجئ لجميع أجهزة الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد (( فورة الحماس )) إثر الواقعة !![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الفكرة بقى مش فكرة دفاع عن حد أو الميل تجاه رأى محدد*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الفكرة ( قراءة ) فى ملف ...اللى أنت شايفه غير اللى أنا شايفه والعكس صحيح طبعاً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفهم تدخل الكنيسة لو مُنِّعَ شعبها من أقامة شعائره أو إقامة دور عبادة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا أستطيع أن أتفهم تدخل الكنيسة فى قضية جنائية منظورة أمام النيابة العامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصةً فى ظل الصمت المفاجئ لجميع أجهزة الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد (( فورة الحماس )) إثر الواقعة !![/FONT]*​[/FONT]





*ولماذا لا تستطيع ان تتفهم تدخل الكنيسة في اي قضية مهما كانت 
بشرط انها تخص المسيحيين ؟

اليست الكنيسة هي المرجعية الدينية والرسمية  للمسيحيين ؟


عموما - 

في موضوع سابق انا كتبته وقد سبقت كل المصريين لانه كان خبر جيد وكتبته ودار بيني وبينك حوار وقد سألتك بعض الاسئلة عن الكنيسة المصرية ( تحديدا )

وكان جوابك كالتالي ...

اضع الرابط للتذكير فقط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265258&page=2
*[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*في حالة الرابط اذا كان لا يفتح

اقتبس كلام الاستاذ عبود بخصوص المنزلة والمكانة القانونية والرسمية للكنيسة


*
*[FONT=&quot](1) بالتأكيد الكنيسة جهة رسمية ومؤسسة دينية فى مصر ولها أستقلاليتها 
*​
*[FONT=&quot]
*​​ *[FONT=&quot](2) الأزهر ليس قانون موازِ فى مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بعض المحاكم وبعض القُضاة يلجأ لأخذ رأى الشرع ( أستئناساً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى المسائل التى تتعلق بالأحوال الشخصية أو دور العبادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن الفتوى غير مُلزِمة لأى محكمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فى هذه القضية ( أعتقادى الشخصى )  أن القاضى أراد أن يُدعِم قراره بفتوى من الأزهر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة بعد أن أستجاب لقداسة البابا بدخوله ضمن من لهم الحق بالأدعاء المدنى
[FONT=&quot]ب[FONT=&quot]كدة القاضى وضع الكنيسة والأزهر معه فى ن[FONT=&quot]ف[/FONT]س الصف [FONT=&quot]وأصدر حكمه [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) بالتأكيد نفس المعاملة أى مرسوم أو قرار بابوى نافذ وله حجته القانونية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما لم يُخالف النظام العام أو الدستور المصرى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) الوقف شئ شرحه يطول – لكن أختصاراً - [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مثلاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : تصرف جدك أسمه (وقف أهلى) لا يجوز تغيير النشاط أو هدم مبنى الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الترميم والتجديد فقط وبشرط الحصول على التراخيص اللازمة منعاً للتلاعب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حكم نقض بالكلام دة لكن أعذرنى مش تحت أيدى حالياً
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يونيو 2016)

paul iraqe قال:


> *
> اقتبس كلام الاستاذ عبود بخصوص المنزلة والمكانة القانونية والرسمية للكنيسة
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]وما هو وجه العلاقة بين هذا وذاك ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​​[/FONT]


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وما هو وجه العلاقة بين هذا وذاك ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​​




*وجه العلاقة هو :
وحسب اجابتك

*

*[FONT=&quot](1) بالتأكيد الكنيسة جهة رسمية ومؤسسة دينية فى مصر ولها أستقلاليتها 


*​
*[FONT=&quot](3) بالتأكيد نفس المعاملة أى مرسوم أو قرار بابوى نافذ وله حجته القانونية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما لم يُخالف النظام العام أو الدستور المصرى


[FONT=&quot]هذين النقطتين كافيتين لتدخل الكنيسة في اي قضية تهم المسيحيين

[FONT=&quot]وهذا التدخل [FONT=&quot]موجود[FONT=&quot] حتى لدينا في العراق*​​​​​*
[/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (4 يونيو 2016)

انسان متعلم و يذكرنا بداعي و بدون داعي إنه يعمل بالقانون و أحد جهابذته ..
لما يختزل المصيبة اللي حصلت لخلافات جيرة و شرشحة ستات و مرجعيته خبر في جريدة و هو بيتكلم ..
نستني ايه من الناس الجاهلة اللي بيسقوهم التعصب و الكراهية في الصعيد 

لما تنتهك حرمة سيدة في سبعينيات عمرها و يأتي أتباع محمد في القرن ال21 ما لم يأته كفار قريش منذ 14 قرنا 
يبقي المسلم اللي عنده أدني قدر من الاحساس و الحياء 
ما يعيبش علي الكنيسة و لا يجيب سيرتها لا من بعيد و لا من قريب 

التلميح أو التصريح عن الشك في وطنية الكنيسة المصرية و رجالها 
أسخف و أغبي من إنه يترد عليه 

بس علشان المحترمين اللي ممكن يشوفوا الموضوع ده يفهموا ...
الانبا مكاريوس كان في رهبنته مسئول عن بيت خلوة باحد الاديرة 
و له أبناء روحيين عدة داخل و " خارج " مصر

الانبا مكاريوس لا يهدد أحدا
هو فقط يتكلم عما سيقوم به المصريين بالخارج لتصعيد القضية 
فقط و " فقط " حينما تعجز الدولة عن آداء دورها 
أنا عايش جوة مصر و مش هاسكت لو حق الست دي مارجعش ..

لا لشئ أكثر من مدي قذارة و إنحطاط هؤلاء الاوباش 
و الذي يستحيل معه أن تمر القصة مرور الكرام 
و إلا فنحن نترك أعراضنا لهؤلاء الهمج ليستحلوها .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2016)

geegoo قال:


> انسان متعلم و يذكرنا بداعي و بدون داعي إنه يعمل بالقانون و أحد جهابذته ..


 *[FONT=&quot]الأخ الفاضل / *​*Geegoo*​ *[FONT=&quot]تحية طيبة وبعد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا أعرف ان كنت تتابع المنتدى بصفة منتظمة أم لآ ...لكن إليك بعض الحقائق*​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) دافعت عن الأستاذ الدكتور / رمسيس النجار المستشار القانونى الأسبق للكنيسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى موضوع (الكنيسة تطلق للهجر فى القانون الجديد ) 
راجع ردودى ...هنا .. و...هنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](2) ودافعت عن قداسة البابا "تواضروس" عندما (لفقت) جريدة الفجر تصريحاً له عن (الطلاق المدنى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى موضوع (البابا سأسمح بالطلاق فى هذه الحالة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]راجع هنا .... و ..هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى مُصطلحات تشريعية لم يفهمها الأعضاء بحكم دراستهم وثقافتهم الدينية وعدم [FONT=&quot]إلمامهم بالشريعة الأسلامية 
[/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس بحكم أنى راجل (جهبذ) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (3) الأعضاء هم من يرسلون لى سواء على البروفايل أو على الخاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنهم من يفتح عنوان موضوع بأسمى للسؤال ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقتباس الأخ "بول" أعلاه لأنه هو من أرسل لى على بروفايلى طالباً منى الشرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]( يعنى ما نطتش جوة الموضوع من نفسى ) بل بُناءاً على طلب عضو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو موجود وتقدر حضرتك تسأله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل المطلوب منى أن اكون ( قليل الذوق ) وأطنش الأعضاء  ؟![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : تقدر حضرتك تتأكد وتسأل من أعطاك التقييم ...:flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
*****[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لا أعتقد [/FONT]أن[FONT=&quot] هناك ما يُجبرنى على الأستمرار [FONT=&quot]فى تقبل [FONT=&quot]الأهانات[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] وعدم اللياقة [FONT=&quot]فى الحديث[/FONT] 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل ما أشترى دماغى تماااااماً من المواضيع دى وأوفر وقتى لما هو أجدى وأنفع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليك فى ذمتى رد ....تابعنى من فضلك ..[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers: *​​*[FONT=&quot]تعلمت على يد حضراتكم هنا فى المنتدى أن لا أحد معصوم من الخطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى الأنبياء ...فكيف برجل الدين ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نستثنى نيافة الأنبا "مكاريوس" من الزلل والخطأ ؟*​​ 


geegoo قال:


> *(1)* لما يختزل المصيبة اللي حصلت لخلافات جيرة و شرشحة ستات
> 
> *(2)*الانبا مكاريوس لا يهدد أحدا
> هو فقط يتكلم عما سيقوم به المصريين بالخارج لتصعيد القضية
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الأولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلافات الجيرة فى الحادث أياه لم أخترعها من مخيلتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هى نص أقوال شهود الأثبات والمجنى عليهم (الطرف المسيحى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة تحقيقات النيابة تم نشرها ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ وألف لآ ..بل  قال (الكونجرس) وقال (الأتحاد الأوربى) وقال (مجلس العموم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعمل لك نفسى ما سمعتهاش ؟!!! [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثالثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تندفع يا رجل لأنك أنت أيضاً مرجعيتك ما تقرأه فى الصحف:flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد من شهود الأثبات والمجنى عليهم (المسيحيين) قال فى أقواله أن الست أتعرت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عموماً .....همتك يا بطل ورينا هتعمل أية  
[/FONT]*
​[/FONT][/FONT]:flowers::flowers::flowers:  ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]لا أعتقد **أن[FONT=&quot] هناك ما يُجبرنى على الأستمرار [FONT=&quot]فى تقبل [FONT=&quot]الأهانات[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] وعدم اللياقة [FONT=&quot]فى الحديث[/FONT]
> [/FONT]*
> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]وقبل ما أشترى دماغى تماااااماً من المواضيع دى وأوفر وقتى لما هو أجدى وأنفع [/FONT]*​[/FONT]​​​



*وقتك طبعا : لازم تخليه لما هو أجدى و أنفع 

كويس برضوا : ان فيه ناس بيعلمونا ازاى نرتب أولوياتنا 

:flowers:

احنا الل ح نخسر مشاركاتك المفيدة 

:love34:




​*


----------



## geegoo (8 يونيو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers: *​​*[FONT=&quot]تعلمت على يد حضراتكم هنا فى المنتدى أن لا أحد معصوم من الخطأ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا حتى الأنبياء ...فكيف برجل الدين ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا نستثنى نيافة الأنبا "مكاريوس" من الزلل والخطأ ؟*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الأولى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]خلافات الجيرة فى الحادث أياه لم أخترعها من مخيلتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هى نص أقوال شهود الأثبات والمجنى عليهم (الطرف المسيحى)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وصورة تحقيقات النيابة تم نشرها ..
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثانية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ وألف لآ ..بل  قال (الكونجرس) وقال (الأتحاد الأوربى) وقال (مجلس العموم)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعمل لك نفسى ما سمعتهاش ؟!!! [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثالثة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تندفع يا رجل لأنك أنت أيضاً مرجعيتك ما تقرأه فى الصحف:flowers:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد من شهود الأثبات والمجنى عليهم (المسيحيين) قال فى أقواله أن الست أتعرت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



+ لا نستثني أحدا من الخطأ .. و لكن لن يجبرني " تفسيرك " أن أعتبره أخطأ

++ ما قولتش انك اخترعت " خلافات الجيرة "
قلت انك اختزلت الموضوع لخلافات جيرة .. 
لو حابب أفهمك الفرق أنا في الخدمة .

+++ ما قولتش انه لم يذكر تلك الجهات 
قلت إنه لا يهدد أحدا 
هو يقرر واقع حدث في خلافات أو مشاكل أقل حدة 
و سيحدث إذا لم يعطي القانون لهذه السيدة حقها ...

*ملحوظة : دي تاني و آخر مرة تحاول تحرف أو تقتطع من كلامي 
بعد كده يا تفهم كويس أنا بقول ايه و ترد 
يا ما فيش داعي أصلا للكلام ...*

++++ انت تعرف مرجعيتي منين ؟؟
منين بتقول اني باتكلم من الصحف بس ؟؟
و منين بادئ الكلام من اليوم السابع و ان انت مش ضامن اذا كان صح و لا غلط و دلوقتي جايب كلام شهود مسيحيين ؟؟
من اليوم السابع برضه ؟؟؟ 

طيب خد الشهادة دي من محامي مسلم 
بس ضميره ماسمحش انه يتلاعب بالكلام أو يدلس علشان يداري علي المصيبة اللي حصلت 
و لا جاب كلام جرايد و خلاه مرجعيته ...

* #‏ذهبت_إلي_أبوقرقاص‬ كي لا أقف موقف ( المتفرج والمردد ) وهناك وقفت علي حقيقة موضوع الفتنة الطائفية وإليكم التفاصيل :
 - المدعو نظير زوج الشابة المسلمة نجوي المتهمة في شرفها هو صديق لأشرف القبطي المتهم بإقامة العلاقة الغير شرعية .
 - نظير وأشرف يمتلكان سوياً محل لبيع الأدوات الكهربائية .
 - نظير مدين لأشرف القبطي بمبلغ ٢٢٠٠٠ أو يزيد ، وتهرب من السداد ، تاركاً أشرف القبطي بمفرده ويدفع هو ويقوم علي شئون المحل .
 - في نفس الوقت نظير ( زوج المتهمة في شرفها ) نشبت بينه وبين زوجته خلافات أسرية وصلت حد الطلاق .
 - أصبحت الزوجة تطالب بما لها من قائمة جهاز ونفقات لها ولأولادها الثلاثة  نور وعمر والإبنة ، وفي الوقت ذاته يطالبه صديقه وشريكه أشرف القبطي  بالمبلغ الذي له في ذمته .
 - من المعروف والمشاع أن والد نظير ( زوج المسلمة المتهمة ) رجل غير سوي ومعروف بنشره للشائعات وترويجه لفضائح النساء ! .
 - أراد أن يخرج أبنه من المأذقين فقال له : هي نجوي زعلانه ؟!  الـــ...........بتاع أشرف ! دي كانت بتقعد معاه وتلاقيها عارفاه وتلاقيه  ........... ، فأوحي بقوله القذر إلي أبنه الأقذر بتلك الحيلة ! .
 -  وأثناء المشاداة بين نظير ( زوج المسلمة المتهمة ) وزوجته نجوي قال لها :  وحياة أمك لأطلقك يا نجوي يا .......... أنتي تلاقيقي مشتاقة علي أشرف حبيب  القلب ، فصعقة الزوجة !! أشرف مين ؟! أنت أتجننت ؟! .
 - وبالفعل طلق نظير نجوي قبل الواقعة بثلاثة أشهر ! .
 - وقامت نجوي بعمل محضر تتهم فيه زوجها ووالده بترويج إشاعات عنها بأنها علي علاقة بشاب مسيحي يدعي أشرف وهو صديق لطليقها .
 - أصبح نظير ( طليق المسلمة المتهمة ) يواجه محاضر الزوجة وديون الصديق  القبطي وهو مكتوف الأيدي ، فردد الإشاعات حتي قام هو بتصديقها ! .
 -  ولما طفح الكيل ، ذهب ذلك الملعون إلي منزل صديقه أشرف القبطي ومعه بعضاً  من أهل الزوجة ( المكذوب عليهم ) وهددوا أشرف بطرده من البلدة وإلا قتلهم  وحرق منازلهم .
 - فقيد والد أشرف ووالدته محضراً يفيد ذلك ، إلا أن الأمن لم يهتم بقولهما ! وفي الوقت ذاته فر أشرف هارباً .
 - وفي يوم الجمعة تجمهر ( مدعوا الحمية الإسلامية ) أمام منزل أشرف القبطي  مهللين ومكبرين وقام ( بلطجية القرية ) بسرقة محتويات المنزل وإضرام  النيران فيه وسحل السيدة سعاد ثابت ( أم أشرف ) ، حتي تدخل عقلاء القرية  والمسلمون حقاً فنزع أحدهم ملابسه ( جلابية ) وستر بها الست سعاد - علي حد  قولها - .
 - ‫#‏إذن‬ فمن الجاني حقاً ؟ إنه زوج العفيفة المسلمة المتهمة زوراً وبهتاناً .
 - ‫#‏وعليه‬ فنجوي المسلمة بريئة ، وأشرف القبطي برئ ، والست سعاد هي التي تحملت نتيجة الظلم الواقع عليهما والمداااااان هو الزوج القذر !
‫#‏حسين_الداخلي_مقرر_لجنة_الشئون_السياسية_بنقابة_المحامين_عن_ملوي‬ .*[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (8 يونيو 2016)

و آدي المسيحيين بتوع البلد ....

https://www.facebook.com/copticsat.tv/videos/1337689869578919/


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2016)

geegoo قال:


> - وفي يوم الجمعة تجمهر ( مدعوا الحمية الإسلامية ) أمام منزل أشرف القبطي  مهللين ومكبرين وقام ( بلطجية القرية ) بسرقة محتويات المنزل وإضرام  النيران فيه وسحل السيدة سعاد ثابت ( أم أشرف ) ، حتي تدخل عقلاء القرية  والمسلمون حقاً فنزع أحدهم ملابسه ( جلابية ) وستر بها الست سعاد - علي حد  قولها
> [/B]



*شهادة المسلم على الفيس بوك : ليست شهادة 

انما تحليل لكلام الناس

لأن الشاهد هو الذى شاهد و رأى 

هو لم يقل : شاهدت كذا كذا  

بل قال ذهبت لأبى قرقاص لكى لا أقف موقف المتفرج أو المردد 

كما أنه لم يذكر أن أحدا قام بتعرية الست العجوز 

إنما قال : سحل 

يمكن أثناء السحل حتة من جسمها اتعرت ؟؟

أين الكلام الذى قيل فيه : إن حد شق هدومها و زفوها ملط ؟؟

حتى تحليل المحامى المسلم : ليس فى صالح الست العجوز 
​*


----------



## geegoo (9 يونيو 2016)

لو هنمشي بالطريقة دي يبقي قولي لي 
فين انا ذكرت انها اتعرت ؟؟!!!!

بس هو المفجع فعلا ان انتي مش شايفة مصيبة ان ست عندها 70 سنة تتاخد من بيتها قدام جوزها و تتسحل و بيتها و بيوت جيرانها تولع 
انتي عايزاها تتعري يا إما مافيش حاجة ؟

هو بعد الشر علي والدتك لو عايشة 
لو واحد شتمها في الشارع بسبب دينها 
انتي حتحسي بايه ؟؟
ما بالك بالست دي حصلها ده كله و انتي جاية تقولي 
يمكن و هي بتتسحل اتكشفت ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
هو انتي فاكرة إن العرض و الشرف في جسم اتعري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


و بعدين هو انتي عايزة ايه اصلا من الموضوع 
فهميني و انا معاكي 
الكنيسة بتكذب ؟ 
و لا الاسقف بيولعها ؟
و لا اهل البلد الصعايدة بيعروا نفسهم و بيشهروا باعراضهم ؟


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2016)

كل اللى هقوله ربنا يحمى مصر من الفتن الطائفيه​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2016)

geegoo قال:


> لو هنمشي بالطريقة دي يبقي قولي لي
> فين انا ذكرت انها اتعرت ؟؟!!!!



*و فين أنا ذكرت إن انت قولت انها اتعرت ؟؟

دا هى الل قالت _ صح ؟؟

و أقوال الشاهد الل انت استشهدت بيه الل هو شاهد ما شافش حاجة : ما قالش و لا كلمة على واقعة التعرى بحسب وصفها (شقوا هدومها و عروها ملط)

يبقى إزاى إنت بتستشهد بشاهد ضد ما تصدقه أنت ؟؟

هذا لم أفهمه 

إلا إذا كنت إنت مش مصدق أقوال الست العجوزة فى واقعة التعرى 

عشان كدة استفسرت فين الكلام عن التعرى !

لاقيتك اتعصبت عليا مش عارفة ليه ؟؟

مع انى سألت و قولت يمكن أثناء السحل حتة من جسمها اتعرت ؟؟

خد بالك من علامة الاستفهام (؟؟)

كنت متوقعة اجابة منك 



geegoo قال:




بس هو المفجع فعلا ان انتي مش شايفة مصيبة ان ست عندها 70 سنة تتاخد من بيتها قدام جوزها و تتسحل و بيتها و بيوت جيرانها تولع 


أنقر للتوسيع...


يا راجل فين قولت ان ما فيش مصيبة ؟؟




geegoo قال:




انتي عايزاها تتعري يا إما مافيش حاجة ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا قولت كدة ؟؟
و لا ديه أقوال الست العجوزة ؟؟

لاحظ علامات الاستفهام 





geegoo قال:





هو بعد الشر علي والدتك لو عايشة 
لو واحد شتمها في الشارع بسبب دينها 
انتي حتحسي بايه ؟؟
ما بالك بالست دي حصلها ده كله و انتي جاية تقولي 
يمكن و هي بتتسحل اتكشفت ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
هو انتي فاكرة إن العرض و الشرف في جسم اتعري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

هى عايشة الحقيقة (ربنا يخليهالى _ ست قديسة_ ربتنا (أنا و أخى و أختى) أحسن تربية 

ما حصلش إن أخى بص لـبنت و لا لـست نظرة كدة و لا كدة و لا كان فيه علاقة كدة و لا كدة 

أمى ما تتقارنش بأى ست بعد إذنك _ إنت عايز تقارن أمى أنا بالست ديه ؟

و بعدين لو فيه فعلا واقعة تعرى بحسب وصف الست العجوزة : هو كان سببها دينها ؟ و لا سببها علاقة مشبوهة بين إبنها و الست المسلمة؟




geegoo قال:





و بعدين هو انتي عايزة ايه اصلا من الموضوع 
فهميني و انا معاكي 
الكنيسة بتكذب ؟ 
و لا الاسقف بيولعها ؟
و لا اهل البلد الصعايدة بيعروا نفسهم و بيشهروا باعراضهم ؟



أنقر للتوسيع...


عايزة الحقيقة بدون لف و لا دوران 

ممكن تكون الست كذبت على الانبا مكاريوس ؟؟ 

الاحتمال دا وارد برضوا _ ما تستبعدوش 

مش عشان هى مسيحية : تبقى قديسة 

______________

نيجى بأة للموضوع نفسه 

هو الانبا مكاريوس ما قالش كونجرس ؟؟

صدقنى : ما كناش بنسمع عن أسقف بيتكلم بالاسلوب دا أيام البابا شنودة الله ينيح نفسه 

و ما كانش الاساقفة بتتكلم فى التليفزيون و لا أى برنامج يعرف تليفوناتهم

الاحوال اتغيرت كتيييييييييييير للأسف 
​*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2016)

تعرفي يا ايريني رغم ان انا مش عايزه أتناقش في الموضوع ده معاكي ولا مع اي حد ، الا ان ردودك بجد وصلت لحد من الاستفزاز غير عادي 
اولا بتقولي أخوكي عمره ما بص لبنت ولا كان علي علاقه مع واحدة ؟ ده علي اساس انك إنتي متأكدة ان اشرف ده كان علي علاقه بالمسلمة خلاص عرفتي واتأكدتي؟ طبعا انا مش بنفي ان كان ممكن يبقا فيه علاقه بينهم فعلا انا لا بنفي ولا بأكد زي سعادتك ، لان سواء كان فيه علاقه ولا مفيش ده ملوش اي علاقه بالقضيه ، ايه علاقه ان واحد يبقا علي علاقه بواحدة ان بيوت ناس ملهاش دعوه تتحرق وأمه تتسحل في الشوارع سواء اتعرت ولا لا ، لا والمصيبه انك بتقولي علي شهادة المحامي اللي راح وسأل في الموضوع انه مشافش حاجة ، لا يعني إنتي اللي شوفتي؟ قاعدة من ورا الكمبيوتر بتاعك توزعي اتهامات وتقولي تشبه أمي بالست ديه ؟ وتقولي علي المحامي مشافش حاجة؟ ما تقوليلنا يا ايريني مصادرك الصحفيه يمكن ربنا مديكي علمه ، اصل في كل قضيه بنلاقيكي متآكدة اوي من كلامك اللي طبعا لازم يكون عكس كلام اي حد تاني فينا علشان احنا فهمنا علي قدنا يعني مش زيك ، فقوليلنا مصادرك الصحفيه عن كل حدث بيحصل في البلد علشان بعد كده مش نتناقش معاكي في اي حاجة 
وبعدين مالها الست ديه؟ يا ستي انا عارفه ان محدش بيحب يشبه أمه بأي ام تانيه ماشي معاكي حق ، لكن مالها الست سعاد؟ تعرفي عنها ايه مخليكي قرفانه اوي منها كده؟ علشان يعني ممكن يكون ابنها كان علي علاقه بواحدة؟ يا سلام وده معناه انها ست مش كويسه؟ ابنها راجل كبير مسئول عن تصرفاته وكل الآباء والامهات اولادهم بيغلطو وفيهم اللي بيودي نفسه في داهيه ده معناه انهم كانو ناس وحشين؟ أظن إنتي ام وعارفه التحديات اللي بتواجه الآباء في التربية 
وكل ده واحنا مش متأكدين اذا كان كان فيه علاقه ولا لا ، ما عدا إنتي طبعا إنتي معاكي علم ربنا
بتقولي اصل هي محصلهاش كده بسبب دينها إنما بسبب علاقه ابنها بالست المسلمة ، يا حلاوة ، علي اساس ان ديه اول علاقه بين واحد وواحدة متجوزة تحصل في البلد، ما كل يوم وكل ساعه فيه ملايين العلاقات المشبوهه اللي زي ديه ، مانسمعش ليه عن أهل الزوجة بيروحو يولعو في بيوت ناس ملهاش ذنب ويسحلو ام الولد؟؟؟ وجوزها مراحش قتلها ليه ولا ضربها ليه طالما بيدافع عن شرفه اوي كده؟ رايح يتهجم علي ام الراجل المتهم في العلاقة وبيوت ناس ملهاش اي علاقه بالموضوع؟؟ اهم حاجة اننا نطلع الطرف المسيحي كداب  وبيستعبط بأي وسيله ، انا مش بقول انهم ممكن ميكونوش كدابين علشان مسيحيين ، إنما تفسيراتك هي كمان لا تستحق ان أصلا يترد عليها، وانا قولت قبل كده خلينا متابعين التحقيقات ونتائجها وبلاش منها التحليلات الجهنمية ديه لغايه ما التحقيقات تخلص 
نيجي للأنبا مكاريوس ، هو قال الكونغرس وقال الامم المتحدة وقال الجن الأزرق ، حد انكر انه قال؟ بصي بقا ، يقول اللي يقوله ، هو حر ،وانتي نسيتي نفسك؟ إنتي في دوله دينيه اللي انتو كنتو بتدافعو عنها لما كنّا بننادي بدوله علمانيه وفصل الدين عن الدوله حتي في الجواز، خلاص مدام رضيتو بدوله دينيه ، يبقا الأنبا مكاريوس يتدخل في مشاكل شعبه المسيحي وستين يتدخل كمان ، لما تبقي في أوروبا اللي فصلت الدين عن الدوله والأنبا يتدخل ابقي ساعتها اعترضي والاباء ميطلعوش علي الاعلام ليه؟ هو إنتي مش في دوله دينيه؟ ودوّل بيمثلو دين من ديانات الدوله؟ معترضين علي ايه مش فاهمه! عايزين تعيشو الوهم وتفصلو الدين عن الدوله وقت ما يعجبوكو وترجعوهم  وقت ما يعجبكم؟؟ 
الانبا مكاريوس مهددش حد ، وحتي لو هدد ، الدوله هي اللي تستاهل بس هما بس مش متعودين واحد يتكلم بالجرأة ديه متعودين ناخد علي دماغنا ونسكت وعايزين الوضع يستمر كده وفيه ناس تانيه بردو عايزة الوضع يستمر كده 
علي الرغم من ان انا مش بيعجبني ردود فعل الكنيسه في احداث كتير ، إنما بأي حال من الأحوال مقدرش أبدا أشكك في نواياهم او انهم ناويين يستقوو بالخارج ، لو كانو عايزين يعملوها كانو عملوها من زمان ، وكلامه واضح انه بيقول لو الدوله مجابتش حقوق الناس ، الناس اللي بره هتلاقيها حجة علشان تتدخل في مصر ، وديه حقيقة فعلا ، وانا وأي حد عاقل ضد اي تدخل خارجي في مصر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2016)

*يا روز 

أنا قولت انى أعرف أو متأكدة ؟؟

و لا قولت الاحتمالات كلها موجودة ؟؟

انتى بتقولينى و بتتريأى ؟؟

أنا قولت إن دا مبرر ل دا ؟؟

لا ما فيش مبرر حضرتك لأى عنف 

ما تقولينيش 

و زى ما حضرتك حرة تصدقى الل انتى عايزاه 

أنا كمان حرة أصدق الل أنا عايزاه 

الاحتمالات كلها موجودة 

*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 يونيو 2016)

ما انا عارفه ان كل الاحتمالات واردة ، وفي الموضوع الأصلي قولت نستني نشوف نتيجة التحقيقات ايه ونتابع الأخبار من غير تحليلات شخصيه ، وانا منفتش ان كان ممكن يبقا فيه علاقه بينهم فعلا، سؤالي هو ايه علاقه ده بحرق بيوت ناس وسحل أمه في الشارع سواء بقا بان شعرها ولا رجلها ولا مبانش حاجة خالص منها؟؟ 
طريقة كلامك مش بتوحي انك بتقولي احتمالات ، إنتي بتردي بتقولي انت بتشبه أمي بالست ديه؟؟؟ معني كده انك قرفانه منها ، وانا سألتك ايه سبب القرف؟ أكيد هيكون حاجة من الاتنين او الاتنين مع بعض يا اما لأنك شايفه انها مربتش ابنها كويس وعلشان كده عمل علاقه مع واحدة متجوزة وده باين من تلميحك علي ان والدتك ربت أخوكي كويس او انك كمان شايفه انها ست كدابه واتبلت علي الناس وهما معروهاش ولا حاجة دول سحلوها بس ، او يمكن بردو مسحلوهاش خالص ، يبقا ده كلام لا يوحي بأحتمالات ده كلام واحدة متأكدة من اللي بتقوله 
انا مقولتش انك بتقولي ان ده مبرر لحرق بيوت الناس، انا قولت ايه علاقه ان كان فيه علاقه بينهم باللي حصل من الهمج دول؟؟ يعني سواء اثبتي ان كان فيه علاقه بينهم وان الست سعاد ست يعني مربتش ابنها كويس ، احنا مالنا؟ احنا مالنا كان فيه علاقه ولا مفيش؟ احنا مالنا متربي كويس ولا لا ، ليه عايزين تحولو النظر للتفاهات ديه وتتناقشو فيها بالصفحات الطويلة العريضه وتنسونا اصل القضيه ، ان فيه بيوت اتحرقت وواحدة ست اتسحلت في الشارع ، ديه هي القضيه اللي مفروض نتكلم فيها مش في مين كان علي علاقه بمين ولا الست سعاد ربت ابنها كويس ولا لا 
وانا بقول أفضل نستني نشوف القضيه الأصلية هتوصل لفين اللي هي حرق البيوت وسحل الست ونسيبنا من الفرعيات التافهه


----------



## geegoo (9 يونيو 2016)

انا هاوضح سوء الفهم في الحاجة اللي تستاهل
انا ماكنتش باقارن والدتك بالسيدة سعاد 
انا قلتلك لو حد تعدي لفظيا.. فقط لفظيا علي والدتك لأنها مسيحية 
اي تلقيح من الأشكال اللي مالية الشوارع 
احسااااااااااااسك بوالدتك هيكون ايه 
هو ده اللي بقارنه 
بقارنه بإحساس ناس كتير مسلمين و مسيحيين بالموضوع 
أقربهم أهل البلد اللي جبت الفيديو ليهم 
فعلشان كده مش متخيل اتجاهك في المناقشة 
بس كده ..
و اسف ليكي انك فهمتي اني بقول حاجة علي والدتك ممكن تضايقك ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2016)

geegoo قال:


> انا هاوضح سوء الفهم في الحاجة اللي تستاهل
> انا ماكنتش باقارن والدتك بالسيدة سعاد
> انا قلتلك لو حد تعدي لفظيا.. فقط لفظيا علي والدتك لأنها مسيحية
> اي تلقيح من الأشكال اللي مالية الشوارع
> ...



*لا يا باشا ما فيش داعى للأسف 

أشكرك على أسلوبك الجميل 

أنا متفهمة غيرتك على الكنيسة :smil12:

أنا كمان غيرانة عليها :smil12:

_______________________

لو حد شتم أمى بسبب انها مسيحية

ح أفرح جدا 

هكذا يقول الكتاب :


[Q-BIBLE]22. طُوبَاكُمْ إِذَا أَبْغَضَكُمُ النَّاسُ وَإِذَا أَفْرَزُوكُمْ وَعَيَّرُوكُمْ وَأَخْرَجُوا اسْمَكُمْ كَشِرِّيرٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.
23. افْرَحُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَتَهَلَّلُوا فَهُوَذَا أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ. لأَنَّ آبَاءَهُمْ هَكَذَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ.

[/Q-BIBLE]
و ما أعتقدش انها ح تزعل بل بالعكس ح تفرح :smil12:
​*


----------

